# Capital Alternatives



## icecool

Has any one heard of these guys? I have received a mailshot and a panflet in the post today. They claim to produce a 9% to 15% return on my money whilst investing into 4 key areas - gold bullion, fine wine, sports memorabilia and finally into a shar of a hotel room with room to invest who i have heard of. The room to invest concept i dont really like as i think the prices are bumpt up to give you rental guarantees, thats not always the case but with this i think it is clear that is the case. Has any one dealt with Capital ALternatives, have an opinion or more importantly invested money with them???? 

Thanks


----------



## mercman

Are they allowed to sell Financial Products in Ireland and if so are they authorised by the Financial Regulator ? The sectors ypou have mentioned are high risk -- Fine Wine -- there has been enough press comment on rip off merchants operating in this area. Gold/Bullion - a Buibble area waiting to burst. Sports Memorabilia -- Who wants to but Tiger Woods hats now. Maybe a few chicks might have some of his jocks for sale. And Hotel Rooms - Fantastic, one of the worst hit sectors worldwide in this downturn.

You might be better bringing you Money and a pin to Paddy Power to better any anticipated returns.


----------



## ringledman

icecool said:


> fine wine, sports memorabilia


 
These are speculation and not assets. They offer no yield. 

Gold is different, gold is a currency and in an environment of low interest rates is replacing fiat worthless currencies like the euro, pound and dollar.

Of the 4 'investments' only one is decent (gold) and should only ever form 5-10% (max) of ones portfolio as a hedge.

What are their fees? High?


----------



## trekkypj

I'm no expert in these matters, but seriously...

Wine?
Sports Memorabilia?
Hotel Rooms?

Smells a bit even to me! Certainly stinks of high-risk speculation, not investing.

Gold's the only halfway sensible option and definitely 25% of your investment is too much to spend on one commodity. And even then, there's a huge bubble going on there. 

My own instinct is to run far away from this.


----------



## dalek

*Capital Alternatives ??*

I got a mail drop and a nice glossy brochure from the people above

I cant seem to find too much about them on the internet

It seem's very nice, but I have a few reservations

this rooms to invest, I dont get a whole room, I get a part of it

Capital mint, now even I know that gold has been a good investment, but you dont keep gold bars or gold coins under the bed

Memorabila, now this I know nothing about, but what I have seen on the TV, cash in the attic

Wine, now I know it comes from many countries, and Tesco's sell a lot of it, but investing, now I aint sure about that

Agri Capital investment ? you buy a rice field, at 1500 per acre in Sierra Leone and they offer a buy back or profits from the crop (now as far as I can remember this isnt a very stable country<the west side boys- Irish Rangers, spring to mind>)

Now to the nity gritty-----------------

Has anyone invested any thing with this outfit ?

Has anyone heard of them ?

Are they real ?

Is this just a scam ?

I have browsed the internet, and there really isnt anything about this company

(there are quite a few old people around me, and they all want something to invest in, I have been asked about it, some are really interested in it, I told them to wait or speak to their bank/building society first, and not to send anything away, least of all any money, and not to ask anyone over, unless they have got a son/daughter who knows about money and investing and will sit in with them, any info I get from here would be passed along to them)

Really appreciate some advice about this company, what they seem to offer seems to good to be true


----------



## tenchi-fan

@dalek. It sounds ridiculously high risk, least of all because the company seems to have sprung up overnight. Who is responsible for it and how many other fly by night companies have they set up? It really doesn't seem too good to be true.. it doesn't seem good at all.


----------



## dalek

*Capital investments*

I know it looks high risk,(and probably is) but I cant just turn around and tell people its high risk and stay away from it, (crossing the road is high risk, but people still do it)

There are lots of high risk stuff out there (some are doing VERY well)

I need something tangible to tell anyone

Anyone put money into it ?

Anyone lost money with them ?

Anyone gained money from them ?

Anyone got anyt infomation on the company ?

Anyone got anything concrete I can pass on ?


----------



## mercman

If people want to be stupid enough to invest in something that they know nothing about, know nothing about the people that operate them or any track history, let them do it. Invest away at their own risk. After all it is their own money and as long as you're not acting in an advisory capacity let them off. There really is no allowance for stupidity.


----------



## dalek

mercman said:


> If people want to be stupid enough to invest in something that they know nothing about,That is why I am asking HERE know nothing about the people that operate them or any track history,I say again, I am asking here let them do it. Invest away at their own risk.I am asking for peoples opinions and if they have heard of this company After all it is their own money and as long as you're not acting in an advisory capacity let them off. There really is no allowance for stupidity.AND your posting illustrates this, you haver offered no advice about this company or if you know anything about them,


 
I came in here asking questions about this company, so far I have been told it is high risk and to stay away (No reason why though)

As I said, there old people around here, (old people, not stupid people) they are asking for advice

If you have nothing useful to add, please dont


----------



## tenchi-fan

Dalek, can you use another site please? you posted 3 times here and your attitude stinks. You're obviously some sort of self-important bluffer.

For the benefit of other users of this site, capital alternatives does not appear to be regulated in the uk and is probably not allowed to sell its products in the republic of ireland.
their website was registered on 29-May-2009 for only 2 years, and the contact address they gave, 76-80 Sophia House, seems to be just Short Term Office Space.

I'd advise you to tell all the old people who live around you NOT to take your advice and to speak to a qualified financial adviser.


----------



## dalek

I have just asked for any information about this company and if anyone has any dealings with them (I am certainly not a 'bluffer', everyone got this letter (around my way) with the glossy brochure and letter)

So far, I have just been told to stay away from any investment (but no actual reason given) apart from being high risk

I have browsed the internet, and this is the only forum that is discussing it

I thought my questions were reasonable, and I dont think my attitude stinks, but some of the replies do (in my opinion)

AND I am not giving them my advice, I will be passing on your (and others) comments and replies

AND so far, your reply has been the only one that has given any real information about this company (who they are and where they are) and for that I thank you

I shall pass on the information you have posted (what they do with that info is up to them)

But it does seem no one really knows anything about this company or has made or lost money with them (judging by the replies)


----------



## strmin

dalek said:


> I came in here asking questions about this company, so far I have been told it is high risk and to stay away (No reason why though)




It is high risk because:
1. All you know about company is in "nice glossy brochure"
2. You received it in the post
3. If you still not convinced, read above two again!


----------



## dalek

strmin said:


> It is high risk because:
> 1. All you know about company is in "nice glossy brochure" exactly, that's why I am asking in here
> 2. You received it in the post it came with my name on it (and everyone else's did) which made it very convincing
> 3. If you still not convinced, read thirst two again! I have
> 
> 
> Seems to me I have upset a few people in here, but I'm no money genius or know all, if I need information that I dont know, I'll ask, or look for it
> 
> The previous poster (Tenchi Fan) gave me the advice I didnt know about, that I will pass on, and as I said, what they do with the info, is up to them
> 
> But not all my questions were really answered (someone must have had some dealings with them, their mail drop couldnt have justr been my street, could it?)


----------



## tenchi-fan

dalek said:


> But it does seem no one really knows anything about this company or has made or lost money with them (judging by the replies)



You're not going to find anyone who invested in this company. 


CAPITAL ALTERNATIVES LIMITED
CAPITAL IDEAS PLC
SOPHIA HOUSE 76-80 CITY ROAD 
LONDON 

Date of Incorporation: 13/07/2007 
Last Accounts Made Up To: 31/07/2009  (DORMANT)
Previous Names:
03/06/2009    MONUMENT PROPERTY PARTNERS LIMITED
06/08/2007    BANNERPLATE LIMITED



Then I looked up CAPITAL IDEAS PLC
Date of Incorporation: 25/07/2001
Next Accounts Due: 31/10/2009 OVERDUE
Status: In Liquidation - Voluntary Creditors Liquidation

Country of Origin: United Kingdom 
Company Type: Public Limited Company
Nature of Business (SIC(03)):
6330 - Travel agencies etc; tourist
7487 - Other business activities

Previous Names:
19/12/2005    LEISURE VENTURES PLC
23/11/2001    HALLCO 650 PLC


----------



## drsania

Hi Dalek

"it came with my name on it "
It is easy to get the personal details from the telephone/electricity companies if you have selected the option allowing them to share information about you. 

Anyways, putting your name on the envelope or on the glossy brochure is a marketing gimmick and has certainly worked (in your case). 
Golden rules before you invest are like this:

*You know the company
*Registered with the country's financial authority and Securities-Exchange Board etc
*Board of directors are well known people in the industry like Warren Buffet etc.. 
*Previous track record.
*If the company is new then its fundamentals should be really strong.

       Even if the fundamentals are strong but company is new and not 'known' in the market then I would never gamble on it. 

      This could be a genuine company or a scam but certainly your or their money is definitely not meant to check credentials of the company. 

If you need further information, you can go and visit financial regulator office, dublin and clear all your doubts. May be after that you will be in a better position to educate all of us.

//Sania


----------



## dalek

drsania said:


> Hi Dalek
> 
> "it came with my name on it "
> It is easy to get the personal details from the telephone/electricity companies if you have selected the option allowing them to share information about you. I try not to shhare too much about myself, but sometimes have no choice
> 
> Anyways, putting your name on the envelope or on the glossy brochure is a marketing gimmick and has certainly worked (in your case)not really, I wanted to know more about them, hence my posting and asking in here.
> Golden rules before you invest are like this:
> 
> *You know the company never heard of them, so questions have got to be asked
> *Registered with the country's financial authority and Securities-Exchange Board etc couldnt find any info
> *Board of directors are well known people in the industry like Warren Buffet etc.. couldnt find any info
> *Previous track record. no info availible or could be found
> *If the company is new then its fundamentals should be really strong.I dont know how old a company is, but even old companies can get caught up in a scam


 
Thanks again for some of the replies, they have all helped (and not just myself)


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I got an email from the company today, with the following replies: 


ICECOOL
a shar  of a hotel room with room to invest who i have heard of. The room to invest  concept i dont really like as i think the prices are bumpt up to give you rental  guarantees, thats not always the case but with this i think it is clear that is  the case

*REPLY  FROM US*

*Capital  Alternatives: it is far from clear that Room to Invest ‘bump up the prices’.  Room to Invest has a large number of satisfied investors that have purchased  rooms and been able to sell these at a profit through our trading  platform.*


MERCMAN
re  they allowed to sell Financial Products in Ireland and if so are they authorised  by the Financial Regulator ? The sectors ypou have mentioned are high risk --  Fine Wine -- there has been enough press comment on rip off merchants operating  in this area. Gold/Bullion - a Buibble area waiting to burst. Sports Memorabilia  -- Who wants to but Tiger Woods hats now. Maybe a few chicks might have some of  his jocks for sale. And Hotel Rooms - Fantastic, one of the worst hit sectors  worldwide in this downturn.

*REPLY  FROM US*

*Capital  Alternatives: fine wine and memorabilia are real tangible assets and have a good  track record of growth (Please see liv-ex and Stanley gibbons – Frasers).  Individually these assets are not high risk, they are medium risk. What the  poster has failed to understand is that the portfolio product we offer is  actually low risk because of the guarantee of capital we provide. In addition we  do not sell sports memorabilia, we sell a selection of high value quality  memorabilia. **
*
RINGLEDMAN
You  might be better bringing you Money and a pin to Paddy Power to better any  anticipated returns.

*REPLY  FROM US*

*Capital  Alternatives: Again this poster is severely misinformed and this posting is  extremely damaging. Capital Alternatives offers a guaranteed return which  de-risks this product.*

TREKKYPJ
I'm no  expert in these matters, but seriously...

Wine?
Sports  Memorabilia?
Hotel  Rooms?

Smells a bit even to me!  Certainly stinks of high-risk speculation, not investing.

Gold's the only halfway sensible option and definitely  25% of your investment is too much to spend on one commodity. And even then,  there's a huge bubble going on there. 

My own  instinct is to run far away from this.

*REPLY  FROM US*

*Capital  Alternatives: Another example of a poster who is severely misinformed and this  posting is again extremely damaging. Capital Alternatives offers a guaranteed  return which de-risks this product. In addition ‘hotel rooms’ is actually a  fractional ownership investment backed by  property.*


Quote:
Originally  Posted by *icecool* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=1011364#post1011364
_fine  wine, sports memorabilia_
These  are speculation and not assets. They offer no yield. 

Gold is different,  gold is a currency and in an environment of low interest rates is replacing fiat  worthless currencies like the euro, pound and dollar.

Of the 4  'investments' only one is decent (gold) and should only ever form 5-10% (max) of  ones portfolio as a hedge.

What are their fees?  High?

*REPLY  FROM US*

*Capital  Alternatives: the Capital Alternative’s comments above apply, particularly  regarding the low risk nature of this product coupled with the fact that there  is a guaranteed annual return which is generated from the yield from the  allocated hotel room and capital growth.*


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I got another letter from the company clarifying their position, which I reproduce without comment



> I appreciate that if goods or services are being sold or promoted in Ireland, people should be able to get an independent opinion on that product or service, however the above statement is false and misleading. I set out the reasons why as follows:
> 
> 1.    The company is not regulated by any financial authority as it
> does not require regulation. It does not sell     financial products.  The
> company offers a portfolio product (Mulit-Asset Growth Portfolio)(MAG)
> that includes     ownership of several tangible assets. The portfolio
> includes:
> 
> 2.    Investment grade wine (rated by George Parker - the leading wine
> specialist);
> 3.    Fine grade gold at a grade of .9999;
> 4.    Memorabilia items that come with a certificate of authenticity;
> (an alternative investment product offered by     Stanley Gibbons - a
> leading stamp valuation and appraisal company); and
> 5.    Entitlement to income generated from a hotel room for one week
> per year, with a right to stay at that hotel or any     of the their
> hotels (currently 7 countries within Europe and North Africa) for a
> minimum or 7 days or a maximum     or 28 days (depending on the package)
> per year. We have testimonials of this product and the benefits of
> investing in this    type of fractional hotel ownership. All the
> investors of this product have received their     guaranteed returns of
> 8%.
> 
> 6.    The company is currently offering a MAG IV which now includes
> sublease ownership of farm land with returns to     investors of 16%
> for the first rice harvest.
> 
> 7.    It also offers opportunities to buy ground rents. These do not
> provide large returns however freehold ownership of     leasehold land
> in the UK has become very appealing and has only recently become more
> accessible and in demand tby    the general public through public
> auctions. Again, these products are not regulated by the FSA or any
> other     financial regulator in the UK or Ireland.
> 
> Much like when an investor invests in a managed and regulated fund, the investor receives a share or portion of that fund. Capital Alternatives offers the investor an opportunity to actually own the asset and not merely own a share of the whole portfolio. Each investor owns each of the parts individually. This is merely an alternative way of investing in assets.


----------



## gander

icecool said:


> Has any one heard of these guys? I have received a mailshot and a panflet in the post today. They claim to produce a 9% to 15% return on my money whilst investing into 4 key areas - gold bullion, fine wine, sports memorabilia and finally into a shar of a hotel room with room to invest who i have heard of. The room to invest concept i dont really like as i think the prices are bumpt up to give you rental guarantees, thats not always the case but with this i think it is clear that is the case. Has any one dealt with Capital ALternatives, have an opinion or more importantly invested money with them????
> 
> Thanks


 Hello, I have invested with Capital Alternatives, the reason I invested was through a family member who has had many years of successful investing with them. Your right, they are not regulated but then again not everything can be regulated by the FSA and my property portfolio has never been regulated. I invested in their Agri Capital one and a half years ago ( Rice plantations) and in my first year I received 15 %, since then it has gone up to 16.2%.....and I get two cheques a year !! I have always found them to be professional and their knowledge of the markets has been second to none. These days you can never be too careful. I get many calls in a week from companies offering huge returns, I have often been tempted but when I ask to visit them at their offices they always disappear.......I have visited the offices of Capital Alternatives twice  in the last 12 months, I have met my Broker and he makes a lovely cup of tea. I suggest you call them and ask to visit them, it will put your mind at rest.


----------



## Ghost1st

Gander

I am trying to do my due diligence on these guys and they seem to be ok, but are you able to point out any independent sources of information (other than press releases or interviews)? IMO Agriculture is the way forward but just wanted to make sure these guys are genuine before committing actual cash.

TIA


----------



## bobmyers

I would like to say to all people who posted on this thread that voiced OPINIONS and no FACT that you are talking absolute RUBBISH! capital alternatives has made me substantial amounts of money! 31% on my Agri capital investment witch I believe Capital Alternatives have just won an award for! so how can the 'smell bad'????  they even offered me a money back guarantee!!! all of your opinions could potentially be damaging to a solid investment company so I suggest you take back your words, just because a company is not well known doesn't make them 'smell bad' and you have no right to say that. My Broker is fantastic and would HIGHLY recommend them. They even have a project that is in line with JP Morgan! so think about that when you post with your snide silly comments, if you haven't dealt with them you know NOTHING!


----------



## seeko

Hi Folks
Newby here
Just a note to say that I have also invested with Capital Alternatives - probably more recently than Gander and bobmyers,  so no actual returns as yet but all looking VERY positive. Like Gander, I have also visited them at their offices in London earlier this year. Looking forward to more news on AgriCapital in due course.


----------



## Complainer

bobmyers said:


> I would like to say to all people who posted on this thread that voiced OPINIONS and no FACT that you are talking absolute RUBBISH! capital alternatives has made me substantial amounts of money! 31% on my Agri capital investment witch I believe Capital Alternatives have just won an award for! so how can the 'smell bad'????  they even offered me a money back guarantee!!! all of your opinions could potentially be damaging to a solid investment company so I suggest you take back your words, just because a company is not well known doesn't make them 'smell bad' and you have no right to say that. My Broker is fantastic and would HIGHLY recommend them. They even have a project that is in line with JP Morgan! so think about that when you post with your snide silly comments, if you haven't dealt with them you know NOTHING!



Hi Bob - Any chance you could post some more specific details? Who is your fantastic broker that highly recommends them? What particular award did they get?


----------



## ClubMan

Two first time posters singing gushing praises of this company... Shill time?


----------



## seeko

I'm unable to post a link as apparently I need to have made 15 posts before I'm allowed to do this on here - so - do a search for OPP awards and see category 17. Agri Capital Ltd won the gold award. They are also hoping to list on the UK stock market (AIM) in the near future.
Lots more info on Capital alternatives and their other products on their website too. Give them a call! They're  open on a Saturday morning


----------



## Complainer

Nice to see that Seeko is able to answer the question that I addressed to Bob. I'm sure that's just a sign of a generally helpful attitude, and not any kind of indication that they may be one and the same person.

And the award they got is from Overseas Property Professionals - an advertising and sales firm that runs marketing events. Classy stuff indeed.


----------



## seeko

Not the same person - sorry - didn't mean to "butt in". Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Sunny

Indeed, any firm whose highlight is an OPP award should be avoided like plague. Simple rule is that no-one can guarantee you 15% returns. I dont care what they have done in the past. Madoff was also offering huge returns.


----------



## Firefly

Complainer said:


> Hi Bob - Any chance you could post some more specific details? Who is your fantastic broker that highly recommends them? *What particular award did they get?*



Best cuppa?


----------



## Firefly

This does look like a superb investment. If it's OK I'd rather use Western Union and have no problem sending the funds to Nigeria where I'm sure the agri business sector is poised for take-off soon. Where do I sign up? Do I get a special discount if I get others to sign up? Could we call it the "ponzi discount"?


----------



## Marc

This is my favourite part of their website


_*"By working with the Financial Services Authority (FSA) the structure of our products ensure that they do not fall within the regulated sector, and are not subject to crippling regulatory costs and charges. We are therefore able to pass on greater margins to introducers. Investors have to be aware however these are non-regulated investments, they are not afforded protection under the FSCS."*_

This is the most creative use of the phrase we are not regulated by the FSA and you will be afforded no investor protection by the regulator that I have ever seen in 25 years in Financial Services. Well done Capital Alternatives you make regulation seem like a bad idea. They certainly deserve the marketing award. Inspired!


----------



## mercman

Fair play Marc for your observations !!!

100% for Capital Alternatives for creativity. 1000% for trying to fool the Public.

Investors, Make your minds up. But don't come back to AAM and blaming all and sundry if it all goes pear shaped.


----------



## Sunny

Marc said:


> This is my favourite part of their website
> 
> 
> "By working with the Financial Services Authority (FSA) the structure of our products ensure that they do not fall within the regulated sector, and are not subject to crippling regulatory costs and charges. We are therefore able to pass on greater margins to introducers. Investors have to be aware however these are non-regulated investments, they are not afforded protection under the FSCS."


 
Brilliant!


----------



## shabir11

I wonder if some of the threads are actually 'planted' by those in Capital Alternatives. There is a Mr Gander who works as an agent for them and is ringing me up frequently (and here there is a post from Gander - could be coincidence). I have invested in Room to Invest at his say so, only for him to ring me after a few months to say that Room to Invest is not a good investment and I should pull out and join Agri Cap (or similar sounding name). I am asked to invest even more than the original from RTI. The snag is that when I try to contact RTI, I only get Capital Alternatives, and even Mr Gander doesnt know how to ring RTI direct. This makes me worried sick, and the word SCAM  SCAM  SCAM screams in my face. I am trying to get my money out, but Capital Alternatives are dilly dallying to put it very mildly.


----------



## nikster_1

I have just invested a little money with this company, everything seems to be going ok at the moment . . . . . . Just been offered a new investment opportunity by them with apparently miraculous returns. I am cautious about investing more though and will see how my original investment performs before going any further down this road.

 However I will be popping in for a cup of tea next time I'm in town.


----------



## Marc

Are you gullible? Send five quid for my searching questionnaire!


----------



## Mad Investor

It appears that everyone who has had dealings with this company are happy with the returns . I tried to invest a small portion of my SIPP in to this Land ( Rice) opportunity.
Unfortunatley or Not , my Finanial advisor and the finance company ( AVALON ) would not release my funds , stating they had intellience which suggested I should not invest. 
I have asked for this intelligence in more detail , but they refuse to respond .
I still would like to invest but I cant use my SIPP so it stays in the UK earning -3% every year.


----------



## mercman

It really is amazing that any posters who choose to sing the praises of Capital Alternatives are in the main first time posters. Anybody at all that has a history behind them to add comment ??


----------



## Mad Investor

We have to join at some point we cant all be saddo's who sit on these forums all day. take a chill pill .


----------



## Slim

Fromk an earlier post on page 1, from capital Alternatives:
"..2. Investment grade wine (rated by George Parker - the leading wine
specialist);"

I think they meant Robert Parker, famed wine expert. Not an auspicious reference, in my opinion.


----------



## mercman

Hans said:


> this company isn't transparent enough and that should be warning enough.



Maybe if you do invest with them you could be very happy. On the other hand I'm not the only one who has questions !!


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Folks

I am closing this thread.

If you wish to put your money in a company which is not registered in Ireland and which is not regulated in Ireland, or elsewhere, as far as I can see, you are taking a very large risk, as has already been explained in this thread.

If you are happy with this risk and you feel comforted by the gushing praise of first time posters, fair play to you.

Brendan


----------

